# loss of job



## Roots Dog (Jul 21, 2007)

I was just wondering if you can loss your job for having a Medical Marijuana license? 

I dont have a medical marijuana license, but I want to get one do to the fact that I had back surgery when I was 17 yrs old. And theres times when I cant even walk. 

I dont go to the Doctors as the cost is to high. But I smoke weed for the pain. And let me tell you it helps me out in a big way.

I am trying to get a job with the county. So I dont know if I should get the license.


Thank you,

Roots Dog! Roof


----------



## triprey (Jul 23, 2007)

That is a tough one.  I think the best thing to do is find out what the local laws are about employment from a lawyer.  If you do not have a bunch of money you could join Pre Paid Legal, which I am a member of.  It is about $18 a month, but I can ask the lawyer anything I want to, as often I as I need to.  They have other benefits as well. Just do a google on the company and you will find their web site.

I know where I live they can do a drug test on us when every they feel like it and it you come up dirty, license or not, your gone! Not fair, but that's life.


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 24, 2007)

yes i need to find out.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Dog. The thing is even though you ahve your card and you can smoke, its that fact that your job doesnt want you high during work. Just like you cant be drunk during work. And alot of places that you can get hurt at, if you do they can say its your fault if you come up dirty or not. My father works for the city water company, and it would be the same thing. if here were to come up dirty and say, "Well hey i have my card". they will say, "Well hey we dont want you stoned while working".  So it kind of depends were you work/do you get tested? if you dont get tested, dont tell your work you have a card. And try to not smoke befor work....


----------



## Mutt (Jul 25, 2007)

It's like prescription medication. Even though you are prescribed it by a doctor, they can bust you for driving under the influence, all the drug has to do is affect your judgment or impairs you in any way.The down-side is that unlike most pain killers and things herb sticks around in the system for a while. Even when you are not under the influence.


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 25, 2007)

So if I get my card they don&#8217;t send any letter to my employer? Do they put you in a databases where your employer can find out you have a card. Or is all this confidential. 

I am not worried about going to work high. I only smoke when I get home from a long day off work to relax the muscles on my back. Or when I can&#8217;t get up off of bed.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 25, 2007)

I belive its 100% confidential. its just like any normal doctor. However, your name will be put into a database that the DEA or some sort of government will know about. But you only have to worry about getting busted at a dispensery.


----------



## kasgrow (Jul 27, 2007)

I have had my card for 4 years and my boss didn't know about it until about 6 months ago when I told him. I don't know about county jobs though. That could be tricky because they could get records through the county sherrif's department if they felt it was important enough.


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 29, 2007)

I wish we knew all the facts. and we did not have to worry about this stuff. but thank you all for your help. I am going to see if  i can find any facts about this on the net.


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 22, 2007)

I am not an expert on this by any means, but I do remember reading a little bit about this. It is my understanding that most places that drug test do so under federal drug testing standards. If your company follows these guidelines they will obviously not recognize your medical marijuana. I dont see how you can lose a job over it though, unless you are going to be drug tested. Just because you are prescribed something they would still have to prove you actually use it. I have been prescribed many medications that i never took.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 22, 2007)

That's really interesting !!!,
       I've been told that your employer can let you go for testing positive for MJ use, but as far as I know you cannot be hauled off to jail just cause you tested positive. I was really concerned about that when I was taking manitol during my chemo. Thought that if I was tested,  the drug would show up like MJ and I would be wisked away if caught. Our family attorney said the law isn't set up like that, as you cannot be forced to give fluids for testing unless you are in a situation like driving and get in an accident where someone dies, or is very badly hurt. If any of you know something different please let me know OK ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 22, 2007)

Roots Dog said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if you can loss your job for having a Medical Marijuana license?
> 
> I dont have a medical marijuana license, but I want to get one do to the fact that I had back surgery when I was 17 yrs old. And theres times when I cant even walk.
> 
> ...


 

The ansewer to that is YES! An employer does not "HAVE" to recognize MJ as a medicine meaning they can flunk your U.A. I am a med grower.


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 22, 2007)

Roots Dog said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if you can loss your job for having a Medical Marijuana license?
> 
> I dont have a medical marijuana license, but I want to get one do to the fact that I had back surgery when I was 17 yrs old. And theres times when I cant even walk.
> 
> ...


 

I would also say if you have the opportunity to get the med card "DO IT". There are privacy laws in place so nobody except for the police can find out you have the card and the only way they can do that is to suspect you then call in to the program. At least in Oregon. At least if you get popped with your medicine you will not be in any trouble and it will NOT get back to your employer. If you are in possession ilegally then there is a much higher probability that someone may find out. Good luck!!!!

Stunzeed..


----------

